# First to Fight Cd Key



## hh_uk (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi.

I got the game first to fight from pcworld and all was going great till i had to put in the cd key and got told it is invalid .
I got on to macsoft that told me to get the update and all would be ok.
wrong i still get the notice that the cd key on the back of the manual is wrong and invalid.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 12, 2005)

You probably aren't putting it in right.


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe there are dashes that you are/arn't supposed to put in.
Maybe it is case sensitive.
Maybe that one Letter O is really a Number 0
(just some ideas)


----------



## riccbhard (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd make sure you arent putting 0s as Os and vise-versa as mentioned above. That has caused many problems for me.


----------



## ghostreaper (Aug 26, 2008)

hey man i got a problem i dont find the cd key code of first to fight  do you know some were i can find it . because i bought it by amazon and can with the 3 cds and thecover were the cds are located.


----------

